# Résolution AppleTV v1 et Svideo Decoder ?



## Vercoquin (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai une Apple TV première génération (achetée en Août 2010), et un "vieux" téléviseur (dont je suis tout de même très content) sans entrée HDMI. J'ai donc acquis le boitier SVideo Decoder (http://www.svideo.com/appletv2tv.html) après avoir beaucoup glané sur ces forums.

Tout marche bien : mon Apple TV est reconnu par mon téléviseur, et j'ai l'image en couleur... mais pas dans la bonne résolution !!! Le format est "écrasé", un peu comme un 16:9 sur une écran 4:3. D'ailleurs, les formats 16:9 s'affiche en plein écran (donc sont déformés dans le sens de la hauteur), et les format 4:3 sont affichés avec des bandes noires sur les côtés !

J'ai bien tenté de changer de format du 480i à 576i, et essayé les autres formats proposés par l'AppleTV, mais rien ne change. Seuls les formats 480i et 576i sont d'ailleurs reconnus, mais le problème reste strictement identique.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ??? Merci par avance


----------

